#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Wind Loading of Structures By John D. Holmes

## Azad

*Wind Loading of Structures*
By : John D. Holmes
Publisher: Taylor & Francis; 1 edition (14 Jun 2001) 
ISBN-10: 041924610X 
ISBN-13: 978-0419246107



Provides a comprehensive, practical examination of the wind loading of structures. Fundamentals of wind loading are described in detail, with the author discussing the nature of wind, prediction of wind speed and force, dynamic response of buildings, and successful design of buildings to counteract wind loading problems. The application of wind loading in a variety of different types of structures, including low-rise and tall buildings, towers and masts, stadiums and bridges is discussed.



Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Wind Loading of Structures By John D. Holmes

----------


## CarlosBatista

thank you

----------


## er_shun

thanks......

----------


## FSRFSR

thanx a lot master..really worth for me  :Smile:

----------


## budi666

thanx in advance

----------


## yw2889

Great! really need it. Thanks a lot.

----------


## pipe

Thank you

----------

